# Set Me Free- Jerry's Story



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

oh my I have tears in my eyes. It is a beautiful love story. You should submit this to the Chicken soup for horse lovers books. I am so happy for you and Jerry what a blessing to have such a connection with another living soul.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*choke up* thanks so much for sharing your story! I love it!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

thanks to both of you!  he really has made my life so much happier.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow heartwarming


----------

